# Who needs stinkin panel covers??



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

So how about the pool pump motors electrical connections?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I stayed in a sketchy place in Panama once where the shower light was a bare bulb hanging from a hole in the ceiling.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

Could not get a good picture of it...the pump motors were somewhat hidden behind a lattice fence, covered with vines, and all sorts of foliage. 

From what I could see, each motors conductors were exposed, (sealtight broken and pulled back on each motor..looks to have been stepped on 20 yrs ago LOL?) each motor had a bare #8 for ground..but could not see if the ground was actually attached to each motor frame though and where it was going too, if it was there for bonding...

I don't think anyone has touched those motors in years though...looks like a run to failure..or run till someone gets killed


----------

